# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Anavar to help pitcher throw harder

## Pitching phenom

Im a d1 college pitcher and I'm thinking about doing a 6 week cycle of anavar to help throw harder in my offseason. I did my research and overall it's safe to take as an oral steroid . It won't bulk me up to much and is a safer alternative to winstrol , and won't **** up your joints. I do have an extrenuous lifting regimens for my winter offseason and an insane work ethic so I'm not going to take them and loaf. I'm actually going to bust my ass in the weight room, follow my throwing program, stretch, and throw my bullpens while I'm on this so I get as much use out of it as possible. I'm think of buying the British-dragon anavar. I heard that company is legit. Give me your thoughts, opinions, and suggestions.

----------


## Pitching phenom

And just in case u were wondering the drug testing for my school is over with and finished... Already happened.

----------


## JusLiftIt

Well like anything bro. You'll want to do a maintenance dose of test with it.... but seeing how you researched var. I'm sure it mentioned somewhere in there why rite?

----------


## Scottsdale

400/mg test per week will be fine, GH I'd imagine would also be a great addition in a stack for you as it grows healthy tissues around your joints (shoulder) as you get stronger/thicker

----------

